# options for castrating an older buck



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a 1.5 yr old buck that needs to be castrated. I have researched 3 methods of removal and would like to know in your experience, what is the best method for his age?

1. banding - we do this on our younger goats. I have read that if they fit into the band, either goat or cattle size, then go for it. 

2. burdizzo - i have never personally used this method and would need to seek out a local farm that had one and could help me or let me borrow the tool

3. surgical - i would prefer to not use this method since i would get the vet involved.

what are your experiences and opinions!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I have only seen one mature buck castrated and it was done using a band. The owner actually used the small green bands you'd do on a kid. He just had to pull one testicle through at a time - he admits it was NOT easy. But the buck is now a happy lil wether. Band went on no problem and his testicles atrophied and fell off just like with the kids. So based on that I would recommend it above the other methods. If you have access or can barrow a cattle bander and you are not able to get him into a small band then I would definitely give that a try! Good luck!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not have experience castrating an older buck using the first two methods. But, based on what I have read, I would go with the burdizzo. Chances for infection are probably zero since there is no cutting of the skin. With a band, and summer heat, I would worry about flies, dirt - leading to infection.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I banded Teddy, my 2 year old buck, I did it in February...cold and no bugs, he'd also been UTD with CD/T and I checked the area daily...the testes were dry and flattened within a week and did not come off totally for 5 weeks. He's healed just fine.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I used my vet for my 2 year old. He's a big boy. 158lbs. He came through fine and my vet gave me a pain shot for him when the first one wore off. He also did my pygmy cross at the same time. It was like 65.00 I think? (for both including tetnis shot and pain shot) I love my vet. He's the man. I know I can love on my Romeo. He does'nt smell like an outhouse anymore. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well today we banded our 2 year old buck. 
I was extremely surprised how well it all went! I really think the park he reacted to most was the tetanus shot! When hubby was working on getting the twins thru he was calm and once the band was released he was more interested in food than anything else! 

I hope that it continues to go well for him! 

I am very relived that this is over with and how well it has gone so far!

oh and I already have a new buckling picked out and this one only has 2 nipples!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just watch him as well as keep the area clean and free of flies...when he starts to stomp and kick, you'll need to use an insecticide as well as some blu kote or iodine to keep the area clean. 
Teddy's atrophied within 10 days, the separation process took almost 5 weeks and after they dropped off I wound coated the area and he healed just fine.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I plan on keeping a close on him. So far this morning he seemed pretty normal. He is pretty shy but has been making this progress. This morning was a very shy morning for him!


----------

